# show off some challenging red/reddish stems



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

that rotala macranda japan looks amazing. think i found my next plant purchase. what's that rounded looking plant with brown/red on the stems?


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

That's cuphea anagalloidea. Kind of an annoying plant to track down but pretty easy to deal with. 

The rmac japan is much more common, but it's hard to keep it looking in tip top shape. That picture doesn't do it any justice. Like I said, the leaves look as red as rose petals.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

A bump for red plants for god sakes!!!!!!!


----------



## lysmelee (May 8, 2011)

Wow, those are some really nice plants. I know what to get next. Any tips on these plants? Substrate, light, ferts and water?

Thanks!!


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice looking plants and pictures.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

My narrow leaf P. stellatus from a previous scape.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice pic jeff. What's the reddish stem in front of the p. stellatus?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

snausage said:


> Nice pic jeff. What's the reddish stem in front of the p. stellatus?


That is sunset hygro


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Rotala sp. 'Thailand' 








It's definitely more challenging than the similar looking one from Viet Nam. 

Rotala macranda 'Mini Butterfly'
















I failed at this maybe 3 times before successfully growing it.

Blyxa alternifolia








The color varies from green to a dark reddish brown. It's very sensitive to micronutrient deficiencies IME.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

snausage said:


> rotala sunset


OMG I envy you so much for being able to grow that. I've tried it twice and it melted both times. IDK how such a sensitive plant even survives in nature!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I really do not have much red plants these days.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice pics Tom.


----------



## esworp (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a little red in there. 

Although I prefer black when it comes to dresses... and stones.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

AzFishKid said:


> Nice pics Tom.


The 8000K MH's wash out the colors I think in the pantanal, PC and T5 lighting gave better reflective coloration an slower growth rates for better color development.

Perhaps spectral graphs can help, the GE 9235K seemed to do well also for red plants.


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Some of my RED ones past and present.

















And my favorite varigated lilys:


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

The linderni sp 'India' is really popping now:


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> OMG I envy you so much for being able to grow that. I've tried it twice and it melted both times. IDK how such a sensitive plant even survives in nature!


I think it definitely requires low kH and pH to do well. That tank gets down to pH 5.7. The lower your pH the better your iron absorption. Other than that, does take the cuttings quite a while to root, but hasn't really given me any problems. 



plantbrain said:


> The 8000K MH's wash out the colors I think in the pantanal, PC and T5 lighting gave better reflective coloration an slower growth rates for better color development.
> 
> Perhaps spectral graphs can help, the GE 9235K seemed to do well also for red plants.


I see what you mean about the pantanal. The coloring looks top notch, but the lighting + camera probably reduce the vibrancy.

Has anyone tried the standard (not wide spectrum) Gro-Lux? They're very saturated on the red end of the spectrum and they make reds pop like crazy. I'm gonna contact Sylvania to see if they every plan on distributing the T5 version in north america.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

@chafire: that lotus looks awesome. Do you know what variant it is???


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

snausage said:


> @chafire: that lotus looks awesome. Do you know what variant it is???


*NYMPHAEA MICRANTHA

*Let it take over and reach the surface and it will throw up beautiful purple flowers.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> *NYMPHAEA MICRANTHA
> 
> *Let it take over and reach the surface and it will throw up beautiful purple flowers.


Thanks bro. Time to try and trade for it!!!!


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

That varigated lily is amazing!



Chafire said:


> Some of my RED ones past and present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Chafire said:


> Some of my RED ones past and present.


Is that Limnophila aromatica?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Polygonum praetermissum aka Polygonum sp. 'Ruby'
this is my absolute favorite plant!!!


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful plants, now I know what I want.. 

Always been searching for something like that.


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

AZ----yeah that is limnophila aromatica, I haven't seen it turn a nice deep color like that in a while though.

Yup Speedie had it right its NYMPHAEA MICRANTHA, I almost lost it but now have four plants growing with almost each leaf growing a propagation off of it. Will probably be selling some once they get a little bigger.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

chafire said:


> will probably be selling some once they get a little bigger.


 let me know asap


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

matt12 said:


> Polygonum praetermissum aka Polygonum sp. 'Ruby'
> this is my absolute favorite plant!!!


Ruby is def one of my favs as well. Here's mine.









This was a hard one for me to grow: Sao Francisco irecienu (Aciotis sp)









I also loved L. aromatica as well.









Ludwigia glandulosa is my #1 FAV red stem plant!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Ahh man I can't wait until my aciotis sp gets here.

Speedie, what kind of camera do you have? You take some top notch photos bro.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks bro!

I shoot with a Canon 60D.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

speedie408;1385229This was a hard one for me to grow: Sao Francisco irecienu (Aciotis sp)
[IMG said:


> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/alphaQup/IMG_2369copy.jpg[/IMG]


thats actually  _Ludwigia senegalensis__. _definatly not easy!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

matt12 said:


> thats actually  _Ludwigia senegalensis__. _definatly not easy!


I stand corrected Matt. Thanks for the correction. roud:


----------

